# Ron Artest Jersey numbers



## crunkuno (Sep 1, 2005)

Why does Ron Artest keep changing jersey numbers??? First he had 23, last year he had 91, now he has 15. Can't he just stick to one number???


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

crunkuno said:


> Why does Ron Artest keep changing jersey numbers??? First he had 23, last year he had 91, now he has 15. Can't he just stick to one number???



He was paying a tribute to the Bulls with the 23 and 91 (Jordan and Rodman). His high school and college number was 15, and it was the number he started his NBA career with. He says that he is done playing games with basketball, and is ready to get down to business, so he is going back to his original number 15 and that's what he'll stick with.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Right at first he was trying to change his number every year, since the NBA does not limit the amount of times you can change. But yeah looks like he is ready to settle down with 15.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

#15 sounds good, but any # on Ronnie would look great....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------

